# Old archers?



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just got through reading of man beginnings. It well seems man (?) began using the bow some 64,000 years ago. Remains found in South Africa support the claim. This is terrible. I mean, 64,000 years of archery and we're still missing the target? :embara:


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

That's good.
Now...we just miss the target a lot faster. lol


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Now that just plain funny right there.


----------



## msinc (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn...I feel good now!!! I'm 49, started huntiing in 1975 when everyone used a "stick bow" and until I read this thought I was an "old archer"!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey, you started the year I was born, does that help lol! Sorry, had to add that! 



> Now...we just miss the target a lot faster. lol


 That's good too!

Archery has to be the oldest sport besides running and spears! That's pretty cool.


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

History books tell us that the bow was not invented by one person or group. It evolved. The encyclopedia britanica puts it third as to its inportance to humans. Only the use of fire and the wheel a ahead of it. It was also our first use of stored inergy. When Alan patented the compound it was the first change in that catagory of stored energy since it evolved. I can't even imagine how many patents have been added to his original one.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

The sport of man since time begain!!!!


----------

